
Coding Challenge as an Attack Vector - kvonhorn
https://kvonhorn.github.io/2017/10/06/coding_challenge_attack_vector.html
======
expertentipp
At this point I consider any request for a take home assignment as malicious.
They _never_ take 6-8 hours to complete, the implementation is _always_
unsatisfactory one way or another, and I have a weird impression that more and
more often they are just a source of free research on how a particular
problems can be approached or even solved. One pays for research, dear
(potential) employer.

